# Eclipse 3.4 ein detail nervt ziemlich - wie abstellen?



## äclipse (26. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich das rotmarkierte Bild abstellen das fast jedesmal FETT auftaucht und sich breit macht wenn ich etwas hovere? wie kann an da eigentlich noch coden? Am besten wäre man könnte eine verzögerungszeit einstellen, doch ich finde nichts.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jun 2008)

So schwer im Preference Filter 'Hover' einzugeben und den Combined Hover auszuschalten, oder mit einer Tastenkombination zu versehen?  ???:L


----------



## byte (26. Jun 2008)

Es wäre interessant zu wissen, wie man den Hover aus 3.3 einstellen kann. Ich finde es auch gewöhnungsbedürftig, dass das Hoverfenster nun offen bleibt, wenn man die Maus reinbewegt. Ich habs mir angewöhnt, das Fenster bei Bedarf mit F2 zu fixieren.


----------



## äclipse (26. Jun 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So schwer im Preference Filter 'Hover' einzugeben und den Combined Hover auszuschalten, oder mit einer Tastenkombination zu versehen?  ???:L



wo bitte gebe ich das hier ein? Ich FINDE nichts. Eclipse ist wie ne vollgestopfte Bibliothek ohne Wegweiser...


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jun 2008)

Da wo jetzt 'filter' steht gibst du 'Hover' ein. So navigiert man durch die Preferences.


----------



## byte (26. Jun 2008)

Lesen, verstehen, antworten. :roll:

Du sollst nicht nach Filter filtern sondern nach Hover (Java->Editor->Hover).


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jun 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es wäre interessant zu wissen, wie man den Hover aus 3.3 einstellen kann. Ich finde es auch gewöhnungsbedürftig, dass das Hoverfenster nun offen bleibt, wenn man die Maus reinbewegt. Ich habs mir angewöhnt, das Fenster bei Bedarf mit F2 zu fixieren.


http://ganymede-mirror1.eclipse.org...00806172000/whatsnew3.4/eclipse-news-all.html
Hier stehts.
Direct interaction with text hovers


----------



## byte (26. Jun 2008)

Prima danke.


----------



## äclipse (26. Jun 2008)

wie kann ich den key-shortcut abspeichern wenn alles was ich eingebe einen grauen Apply button bewirkt?


----------



## Wildcard (27. Jun 2008)

Ein Buchstabe ist kein Modifier


----------

